# Need resource on The Rev. Robert Hall (1764 - 1831)



## rbcbob (Jun 20, 2009)

I am looking for information that would indicate whether or not the Baptist minister Robert Hall Jr. played any part in leading Baptists away from commitment to the 1689 confession of faith.


----------

